# 2012 Camaro Z28 Rendering



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

2012 Chevrolet Camaro Z28 – 6.2L Supercharged Monster Rendered into Reality | AutoGuide.com News












> Chevy’s upcoming Camaro Z28 is popping up all over the place, from spy photos to our imaginations. While no official pics have yet to be released, it won’t be long before we’re sure to see a fully uncovered version of the supercharged 6.2-liter Shelby GT500 rival. But why wait for official news from General Motors, when we can employ the talents of skilled artist Jon Sibal.
> 
> Designed with Sibal’s talents and a collection of facts and rumors, the Z28 is shaping up to be a tremendous competitor, taking the Camaro to new heights thanks to a supercharged 6.2-liter LSA V8 engine. While it’s sill possible that the Z28 could get the Corvette ZR1’s 620-hp LS9, the LSA is a more likely option, considering recent spy photos showed a 6-speed automatic (currently offered on the LSA-equipped CTS-V). Plus, Chevy isn’t likely to share the iconic Corvette’s powerplant with any other model – Z28 badge or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Hopefully GM will make this true. If it does happen I think we'll see the LSA under the hood. Hopefully with more power, it will need it expecially with the extra weight it will have. In stock form its about as heavy as the GT500. WIth the extra weight of the SC about 100lbs and other improvments the Z/28 could be over 4000lbs.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Very cool.........


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

so im kind of confused.. what is the difference between a supercharged lsa and a ls9.. it says that the lsa is 6.2 liter isnt that what the ls9 is a 6.2?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> so im kind of confused.. what is the difference between a supercharged lsa and a ls9.. it says that the lsa is 6.2 liter isnt that what the ls9 is a 6.2?


The LSA is used in the Caddy CTS-V and the LS9 is used in the ZR1 Corvette. Both are 6.2 liters. Major differences between the two is the LSA use a smaller blower TVS 1900 and the LS9 use the TVS 2300. The LSA doesn't use the exotic forged internals and Ti valves like the LS9.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

oh ok i see.. i always thought it was the ls9 in the cts-v. thanks for clearing that up:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Chevy [ G.M ] really needs to wake up and give us a few more choices in the performance world . I miss the days of going to my dealers shop and order up from a nice selection of 6 cyl , few small blocks and a few big blocks. I know it is a pipe dream but I would love to see more Multi motored cars to pick from. and enough with the SEMI RETRO LOOK.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't see why they would make the Z28 better then the SS... They should of made the Z28 the base LS3 and saved the SS for somethign better, maybe upgraded brakes, suspension, and a blower.

They have been taking the SS badge and putting it on everything... even when it isn't desserved.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Chevy [ G.M ] really needs to wake up and give us a few more choices in the performance world . I miss the days of going to my dealers shop and order up from a nice selection of 6 cyl , few small blocks and a few big blocks. I know it is a pipe dream but I would love to see more Multi motored cars to pick from. and enough with the SEMI RETRO LOOK.


:agree I don't think the market is there any more. You had a wide verity of choices 302, 327, 350, 396, 454 ect. Hell you could order a striped down SS, then you had the SS, RS/SS, base.


jpalamar said:


> I don't see why they would make the Z28 better then the SS... They should of made the Z28 the base LS3 and saved the SS for somethign better, maybe upgraded brakes, suspension, and a blower.
> 
> They have been taking the SS badge and putting it on everything... even when it isn't desserved.


I think in the 1st gen Camaro the Z/28 was the top of the line Camaro. A much rarer car too, it was the track ready street car. Not counting the COPO's.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> I think in the 1st gen Camaro the Z/28 was the top of the line Camaro. A much rarer car too, it was the track ready street car. Not counting the COPO's.


I don't know much of anything about the old school stuff. I just remember they made the V6, V8 Z28, and then the V8 Z28/SS(I had a 97 Aniversary SS). Because of that I always that SS was the best model you could get.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya i agree the ss should be the cooler one because nothin else than the badging looks cooler the z28 badge just doesnt look that cool. and the front end is the same as it was in transformers. i watched the movie the other day again and wondered why they didnt make it look like that in the first place. instead they made the car look less agressive. i really like that hood and bumper over the one that they have on the car now. maybe its just me.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I don't know much of anything about the old school stuff. I just remember they made the V6, V8 Z28, and then the V8 Z28/SS(I had a 97 Aniversary SS). Because of that I always that SS was the best model you could get.


They never combined the SS and Z28 but they combined the RS and SS for the RS/SS. Yes you can get V6, then the SS was 350,396. And the Z/28 had the 302. I know what you are saying I think GM/Chevy is going retro so the Z/28 is going to be the niche modle like it was in the 60's. But you are right GM/Chevy they had the base, Z/28 then the SS in the 4th gen F-body.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

One thing you can be sure of: whatever GM does with it, they'll end up pricing it out of most people's price range for what it is. You're going to pay $40k range for this thing? Seriously? Crazy.

If you're going to spend vette money, buy a vette.


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 14, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> If you're going to spend vette money, buy a vette.


Well said!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> One thing you can be sure of: whatever GM does with it, they'll end up pricing it out of most people's price range for what it is. You're going to pay $40k range for this thing? Seriously? Crazy.
> 
> If you're going to spend vette money, buy a vette.


If its $40K range that would be reasonable(I can't afford it)but if the SS is going in the $30K range and the GT500 is in the $40K range then it is reasonable. Hell some folks paid $50k for the SRT8 Challanger w/o markup. IF it goes to the $50K range then that would be crazy.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> If its $40K range that would be reasonable(I can't afford it)but if the SS is going in the $30K range and the GT500 is in the $40K range then it is reasonable. Hell some folks paid $50k for the SRT8 Challanger w/o markup. IF it goes to the $50K range then that would be crazy.


I would wager that there aren't a whole lot of people out there that could comfortably afford it, considering the present economy, that are going to be looking for this level of a car for the price GM will want sticker. It just seems like the demographic they're targeting is a little too broke for this stuff brand new. But who knows...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I would wager that there aren't a whole lot of people out there that could comfortably afford it, considering the present economy, that are going to be looking for this level of a car for the price GM will want sticker. It just seems like the demographic they're targeting is a little too broke for this stuff brand new. But who knows...


With the present economy not many people are looking for gas guzzling cars. Seeing that there are plenty of new full sized trucks and suv's on the road there are plenty of people that can afford a $30k+ to $40k vehicle. Maybe thats just California but people aren't as broke as we think they are. It comes down to how many people are into the sports cars.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah, but if they can afford $42K, will they get the Volt instead? :lol:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Hell I don't know, they buy whatever they want to buy. I like to know what some of these guys do that buy new $30k - $50k cars and do $10K of mods before they get the plates. I'm in the wrong busness:lol:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Some people with that kind of money are weird. The Prius and Insight were expensive, hot items when they were released.

I've never bought a car new, since I'm against the immediate depreciation of driving it off the lot (some GM/Pontiac supporter I am, huh? ) So maybe I'm jaded in my thinking that these cars would all be hot sellers if they were 20% or less than what they're priced.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah Camron Diaz(sp) drives a Prius. And I remember when the Hybrd cars came out they was more expensive than the standard cars even in the same line up. And it was funny to know that the parts came all over the world by boat the biggest gas guzzler of all. And these save the planet folks worshipped them. Of subject.

I agree cars would sell if they was cheaper than what they sell for. Thats why I tell people to fight for invoice.


----------



## bluefox (Jul 29, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Hell I don't know, they buy whatever they want to buy. I like to know what some of these guys do that buy new $30k - $50k cars and do $10K of mods before they get the plates. I'm in the wrong busness:lol:


Think most of us are in the wrong business :lol: Must be nice to have the kind of coin. Wont stop us from taking a test drive though!


----------

